# ANOTHER FIFTY SHADES OF GREY a HUSBANDS POINT OF VIEW



## Jillaroo (Nov 14, 2013)

FIFTY SHADES OF GREY - (a husband's point of view)

The missus bought a Paperback,
down Shepton Mallet way,             
I had a look inside her bag;             
T'was "Fifty Shades of Grey".

Well I just left her to it,
And at ten I went to bed.
An hour later she appeared;
The sight filled me with dread.

In her left she held a rope;
And in her right a whip!
She threw them down upon the floor,
And then began to strip.

Well fifty years or so ago;
I might have had a peek;
But Mabel hasn't weathered well;      
She's eighty four next week!!              

Watching Mabel bump and grind;      
Could not have been much grimmer.
And things then went from bad to worse;
She toppled off her Zimmer!

She struggled back upon her feet;
A couple of minutes later;
She put her teeth back in and said
I am a dominater!!

Now if you knew our Mabel,                 
You'd see just why I spluttered,
I'd spent two months in traction
For the last complaint I'd uttered.

She stood there nude and naked
Bent forward just a bit
I went to hold her, sensual like
and stood on her left tit!

Mabel screamed, her teeth shot out;         
My God what had I done!?
She moaned and groaned then shouted out:
"Step on the other one!!

Well readers, I can tell no more;
Of what occurred that day.
Suffice to say my jet black hair,
Turned fifty shades of grey.


----------



## Casper (Nov 14, 2013)

_*Love it Jilly.....*_


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 15, 2013)

Great stuff!


----------



## TICA (Nov 15, 2013)

:rofl::rofl:

hahaha,  Love it!


----------



## Sid (Nov 15, 2013)

Good stuff love it.


----------

